# Tamiya 801Xe electric 1/8 buggy



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Tamiya 1/8 electric buggy prototype.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know that Tamiya is not a popular brand and they have predominantly focused (lately) on the on-road scene, but once you have owned anything from Tamiya, you know that they build with purpose and precision. I owned a few on-road cars - TRF415, TRF414, etc. - and was always amazed at how machined and fitted the cars came together. If this car is anything like the on-roaders it ought to be awesome.

Price and having parts available will deter anyone from buying it, I'm sure.

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep! I owned a TRF501X 4wd buggy and since then I have been a real sucker for anything the TRF factory division puts out......this included!

Looking to switch cars next year just to keep it interesting, and this is definitely on the list now!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what is the kit going for? I know my TRF415SX set me back a bit for a roller kit. Just wondering what the 1/8 buggy is going for.

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The nitro version of this buggy is $600'ish


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the kit is around 5ish, not too far from the 8, for the 801x. I think the truggy is closer to 6. Amain trying to get rid of them. I would try it if parts were easier to get to.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

GEEZ! And I thought the $400-$500 I dropped on the on-road kit was crazy! Wow! And that is just for the kit - no motor or other gear. But like I said, Tamiya quality just is top notch....and like you mentioned, if they could have parts stocked locally it would help.

There is a place in Tokyo that you can e-mail and I think they had the dog cheapest price on kits and parts for Tamiya....just have to wait for the slow boat and shipping costs, but always great at delivering what you want and need without any issues.

Thanks for the replies guys....was just curious.

PD2


----------

